# changing color



## herman (Jun 5, 2010)

we rescued a pigeon with a hurt wing and have been caring for it for approximately a week. it looks as though the color is changing from a iridescent grey to reddish brown- starting at his tail. we have seen pigeons with this coloring in large packs of wild pigeons, but we were wondering if someone can give us some insight into coloring. 
we are wondering if it is a nutritional concern. we are searching old discussions, but in the meantime wanted to ask.
thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing and caring for this bird.

Can you post a picture?

How old is the bird?

Was there any shedding of feathers prior to this change?


----------



## herman (Jun 5, 2010)

no idea how old it is. and no shedding, except for one feather.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

young birds can molt out and change colors a bit sometimes, depending on the color.


----------

